#ubuntu-tv 2012-03-06
<Guest30634> hi, can anybody help me?
<Guest30634> I am trying to install ubuntu tv on my ubuntu computer,I follow the steps in ubuntu tv/contributing
<Guest30634> when running command ./shell/app/unity-2d-shell -opengl to shown screen, no tv screen shown up, only black screen
<Guest30634> meego@meego-901:~/ubuntu-tv$ unity-2d-shell: [WARNING] int Trash::count() const: Unable to obtain the number of items in the trash: Operation not supported
<Guest30634>  unity-2d-shell: [WARNING] Object::connect: No such signal Lenses::roleNamesChanged(QHash<int,QByteArray>) in /home/meego/ubuntu-tv/libunity-2d-private/src/qsortfilterproxymodelqml.cpp:65
<Guest30634> can anybody help me??
<Guest30634> thanks very much
<Guest30634> :(
<Guest30634> :(
#ubuntu-tv 2012-03-10
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<bazhang> hi
<hot_wheelz> who can i talk to here about the project because I have links with some Australian based content providers who may be interesting in being part of the project
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, maybe popey
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 thanks mate
<hot_wheelz> @popey Are you around?
<meetingology> hot_wheelz: Error: "popey" is not a valid command.
<bazhang> he's not here now, no
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, he is in the UK
<tgm4883> so it's like 5:30 AM there
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 ah ok when is the best time to catch him how long from now?
<tgm4883> well tomorrow is saturday, so IDK. But if I had to guess try in 4.5 hours
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 will do thanks
<popey> morning
<hot_wheelz> popey still not around?
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 you here?
<popey> hot_wheelz: i am
<hot_wheelz> @popey Are you the right person to talk to re content providers?
<meetingology> hot_wheelz: Error: "popey" is not a valid command.
<hot_wheelz> what did I do wrong?
<popey> hot_wheelz: not really. but i know who is
<hot_wheelz> who?
<popey> richard.collins@canonical.com
<hot_wheelz> sweet thanks :-)
<popey> He's the product manager for Ubuntu TV
<hot_wheelz> I have links with some Australian based content providers who may be interested in being part of the project that's all
<popey> cool
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-04
<cm-t> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/19ne5k/unity_moving_to_qtqml_new_display_server_revealed/ bilboed
<cm-t> oups meant bob
<cm-t> not there
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-06
<redtape-renegade> http://svn.xtreamer.net/marketing/display.php?M=67415&C=330819bd0ae0fc2919b73b65f51be1ff&S=26&L=2&N=33
<redtape-renegade> 'nother hardware nut to crack for Ubuntu TV.
<redtape-renegade> Is there an Ubuntu TV meeting at the UDS ??
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-07
<hasselmm> mhall119... so i managed to gain sabdfl's attention for a moment... wow. somehow. well.
<mhall119> hasselmm: that happens
<mhall119> he's usually pretty aware of what's going on in the community
<hasselmm> ...and seems his charisma even passes internet wires
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-08
<mhall119> meeting in 5 in #ubuntu-website, I want to use it to have a frank discussion about how this project can go forward and how Canonical and Community will work together
<mhall119> tgm4883: ^^
<mhall119> jhodapp: can you make this meeting?
<jhodapp> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> #ubuntu-meeting, not #ubuntu-website :(
<jhodapp> ls
<jhodapp> wrong window :)
<tgm4883>  /home/jhodapp/Documents /home/jhodapp/secretproject
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> that was a long delay on ls!
 * jhodapp makes a note to get a new computer soon
<tgm4883> it's in the cloud
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> I hope that meeting at least helped air things out some
<bobweaver> Listen I am only going to say this one more time. Ubuntu TV is part of Ubuntu With out the people that make Ubuntu(unity-next) then you all are going to fail. you can not have people show up want to help and have them spin there wheels
<bobweaver> there will get pissed just like I did
<bobweaver> I think that I held it back better then most would have
<bobweaver> until the people that are working with unity next are working with the CORE community devs then you all are going to fail
<bobweaver> sorry to be harsh but it is reality
<bobweaver> you can not tell people to do something they work for months on that then you all change your mind AT THE TIME that you are telling others to do other things
<mhall119> bobweaver: that's what I want to fix, I was to find out how we can have people come and help and have their work be meaningful, even if we don't have a large amount of Canonical resources to put into it
<bobweaver> I know that it is hard but if you all want this to work the you all are going to have to do that. Maybe I am wrong ? I hope that you all prove me wrong. but you all can not  have people just wanting to help then you abonden them. it is not fair to them or you. because it makes  you look like a lair
<bobweaver> and you are not
<mhall119> bobweaver: fair enough, we didn't do right by this community and I know it, and I feel bad about it
<mhall119> and I'm certainly not hte only one in Canonical who recognizes that and feels this way
<bobweaver> if you want people to put in massive hours which this is def going to take then you HAVE to tell them these things
<bobweaver> 1)  mir
<bobweaver> 2) libunity
<bobweaver> 3)  qt5
<bobweaver> 4) libfrineds and all the other libs that are happening with phablet like the HUD the Browser Friends ect
<bobweaver> in order for this to work from my stand point you all are going to need people that are in the phablet-mods team to work with the community people like a starting table so to say
<mhall119> so here's the thing, 1&2 you are absolutely right about, and we realized that already, and they are open and public now *because* we realized that and pushed to make them open and public, even before they were really ready for consumption
<bobweaver> I hate to be harsh but at this point I am not sure what else will get my point across
<mhall119> for 3&4, those were never secrets, they are works in progress
<bobweaver> but you all hade the code and it is still not open
<mhall119> bobweaver: what is still not open?
<bobweaver> at the time mhall119
<bobweaver> like when I was porting stuff
<mhall119> bobweaver: is there anything left that they haven't gotten you links for?
<bobweaver> ou all where working on the phablet
<jhodapp> ok I'm back, my internet dropped
<bobweaver> yeah but it dosent matter at this point it is up to the phablet mods to push code because there the ones that make the changes.
<bobweaver> hate it when that happens jhodapp
<jhodapp> yeah :)
<bobweaver> happens all th etime here at my place too
<bobweaver> I am not back here to develop I am hear to let you all know what drov me to crazy town. maybe you can take that and use it for the next people that show up
<mhall119> bobweaver: I appreciate you coming back to give your input, it's important
<bobweaver> I do know that if I was at uds I would have solved all this but that is that and I do want to say that I do love you guys you all are awesome in my book but I have to go back to work in 20 minutes (I took the time off to do this)
<bobweaver> have a good one and keep the faith
<mhall119> thanks
<redtape-renegade> mhall119: What happened at today's ubuntu-tv meeting, Plz. ??
<tgm4883> redtape-renegade, http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-03-08-18.01.html
<mhall119> what tgm4883 said
<mhall119> redtape-renegade: the whole IRC log is here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/08/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t18:01
<tgm4883> mhall119, where is the best place to ask about packaging/building/launchpad PPA's?
<tgm4883> I've got something that isn't building correctly on the PPA
<tgm4883> but builds fine locally
<inetpro> tgm4883: ask at #ubuntu-packaging
<mhall119> tgm4883: #ubuntu-devel is also usually helpful
<mhall119> or #ubuntu-motu
<mhall119> even if the package isn't going into Ubuntu's main archives
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I'll work my way though those three channels
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-09
<redtape-renegade> morning
#ubuntu-tv 2016-03-09
<mpt> O_o
